# Deer Hunted Northwest Ohio Halloween Weekend!



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Here's a bit of a preview video of the weekend. We had a ton of fun!!!


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Cool, I’m interested to see the rest of the video. What county did you hunt in?


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Muddy said:


> Cool, I’m interested to see the rest of the video. What county did you hunt in?


I was in Defiance county!


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Hunt #1 has been uploaded!


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Video #3 in this series!


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

The final video in this short series. This was my first ever deer harvest on video! Thanks for watching!


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Thanks for sharing. It looks like your friend has done some nice habitat improvement. How many acres does he own? Northwest Ohio has so much barren farm ground, those river corridors offer some much needed topography relief and habitat. My in-laws own 450 acres up that way but I never hunt it because it’s so flat and open farm ground. They’ve pulled out every fence line and cut down the wood lots to farm it all. It’s sad to see how clean many of the farms are up that way, there is no where for the critters to live anymore. It’s intriguing to see a nice piece of ground up that way with diverse cover like your friends place.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Muddy said:


> Thanks for sharing. It looks like your friend has done some nice habitat improvement. How many acres does he own? Northwest Ohio has so much barren farm ground, those river corridors offer some much needed topography relief and habitat. My in-laws own 450 acres up that way but I never hunt it because it’s so flat and open farm ground. They’ve pulled out every fence line and cut down the wood lots to farm it all. It’s sad to see how clean many of the farms are up that way, there is no where for the critters to live anymore. It’s intriguing to see a nice piece of ground up that way with diverse cover like your friends place.


He owns 45 acres right along the Tiffin River! He really does have a nice place, and plenty of deer running around!


----------

